# Can Anyone Help Me Find Some Info On My New Baby?



## CyberBob (Jul 22, 2011)

I saw this cute lil guy at my local fish store and just had to get him for my brackish puffer tank. I figured he would just love the sand. He does of course 

But, I've been trying to find some info on him and can't seem to find much. All the guy at the store could tell me is that it was a freshwater flounder and supposedly won't grow past 3 inches. I'm pretty sure he would actually be brackish though. Anyone know where I might get some good info on this lil guy?

These aren't my pictures, but they are the closest I found on google 
According to the second picture this lil guy is called a hogchoker? LOL
He doesn't look exactly like the hogchoker in this pic, but pretty close pattern.
Except that mine is much darker then the one in the pic.
He looks almost exactly like the 1st pic when sucking on the glass.



















Any info is appreciated


----------



## meBNme (Oct 9, 2011)

From my experience flounders are fairly fragile. I would expect the puffer to kill it.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

it looks kind of like a hillstream loach but i know it's not. look up some other species of loaches... Definitely cool though!


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Flounders always look so weird to me, cool fish though. I really dont have much personal experience with them, but I am pretty sure most Flounders are picky and not really the easiest fish to keep, if I remember correctly, I might be thinking of something else.


----------



## nagonokami (Oct 13, 2011)

These guys will indeed do better in a brackish tank. They will grow larger than 3 inches, but only if you slowly go to full saltwater conditions as they get larger, otherwise they will eventually die. They prefer live foods such as brine shrimp, blood worms, black worms, and small earthworms, but should take frozen substitutes readily enough. Try to feed them at night if possibly since they are nocturnal. Get the food as close to them as possible or the puffers will outcompete them for food, if they don't kill them straight away. These flounders are actually fairly hardy and will do well in a large range of water parameters. Keep in mind the big fish eat little fish rule, as they will eat anything they possibly can.


----------



## CyberBob (Jul 22, 2011)

So far the puffers don't seem very intersted in him. When I first put him in, of course they came running over to check it out. But, soon got bored with him and barely pay any attention to him since. He has eaten frozen bloodworns and glassworms so far. also seems to like freeze dried brine shrimp. I use a bloodworm feeder that the puffers have learned to syck the bloodworms through. There are always a few leftover that didn't go through the holes in the mornings. Now, every morning I find the flonder in the cone and no worms are left. He must actually be jumping out of the water a lil bit to get into the cone. smart lil guy.

is this a "hogchoker" most likely? at least that would give me a place to start research.


----------



## nagonokami (Oct 13, 2011)

Hog choker is one of the common names for it, but it is definately some species of "freshwater" sole.
I wish you luck with your fish, they are very interesting. I hope your puffers stay dis-interested in the little guy.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

one of you baby fish's cousins....

http://www.google.com/search?q=barn...e=univ&ei=nMukTvL-CdDFsQLon9iJBQ&ved=0CCUQsAQ


----------



## CyberBob (Jul 22, 2011)

LOL that's a lot of halibut.

I keep trying to get a pic of the lil guy, but he seems to bury himself everytime I come close with a camera LOL. Strange thing is he will actually swim onto my hand and eat worms if I don't have a camera around.

I found this pic on google when I searched for freshwater sole. This looks almost exactly like my lil guy


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

No wonder Halibut is so nasty, its not often I learn something everyday anymore (which is sad, I am a nerd,..... at least somewhat, I like learning); I didnt know Halibut was Flounder, not like I see it often though, not to mention I always steer clear of sea food.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Someday, I want a pet halibut. I will name him Eric.


For the uninitiated... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnq96W9jtuw


----------

